# CUPS Treibermangel? lsusb/lspci als user [SOLVED]

## Alexi-5000

Hallo,

ich habe das Linux Printing Howto durchgearbeitet.

Jedoch erfolgt keine Druckausgabe.

Habe ein paar Postings durchgeackert und mal eingegeben:

```
modprobe ls
```

und als Meldung erhalten:

```
FATAL: Module lp not found.
```

Die Kernel konfiguration sieht so aus:

```
Device Drivers -->

<*> Parallel port support

<*>   PC-style hardware

Character Devices -->

<*> Parallel printer support
```

Die Punkte sind fest einkompiliert.

Dann habe ich den Drucker mit dem Klick auf

```
http://localhost:631/
```

eingerichtet, modifiziert - Testseite - nix

Ich habe zwei Drucker:

HP Laserjet 4L an Parallel Port

HP Deskjet 895cxi an USB

Ein

```
lsusb
```

sagt u.a.

```
Bus 004 Device 003: ID 03f0:0004 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 895c
```

Den 895 habe ich mit Cups auch schon gefunden, aber auch keine Testseite.

Ein

```
dmesg | grep -i print
```

gibt aus

```
drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: Disabling reads from problem bidirectional printer on usblp0

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Unidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x0004

```

Vom Laserjet keine Spur

Stehe quasi vor einer Wand

Kernel 2.6.15-r1

Alexi-5000Last edited by Alexi-5000 on Mon Mar 27, 2006 1:23 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Hilefoks

Sorry, hiermit wird dein Problem sicher nicht verschwinden, aber ich denke du benötigst noch net-print/hpijs. Dort waren bei mir zumindest die passenden Beschreibungen für meinen HP-Laserjet drin.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Sorry, hiermit wird dein Problem sicher nicht verschwinden, aber ich denke du benötigst noch net-print/hpijs. Dort waren bei mir zumindest die passenden Beschreibungen für meinen HP-Laserjet drin.
> 
> MfG Hilefoks

 

Hallo und sorry für die späte Meldung, aber ist das ein Paket was man merged oder ist das ein

Modul für den Kernel?

Da kann ich nämlich bei beidem nichts finden.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Hm, mich wundert immer noch, das:

```
modprobe ls
```

anzeigt

```
FATAL: Module ls not found.
```

Da muss doch irgendwas fehlen ?!?

Alexi-5000

----------

## Finswimmer

net-print/hpijs <-- das ist ein Paket, also emergen.

Ansonsten: Du hast die Druckersachen fest einkompiliert, deswegen gibt es kein Modul, das so heißt.

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

So, mein Laserjet (parallel) ist tatsächlich nun bereit zu drucken.

Aber mein Deskjet 895cxi (USB) will nicht.

Obwohl die Installation sehr viel reibungsloser verläuft als bei meinem Laserjet, tut sich da nix,

wenn ich die Testseit rauspumpe.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Finswimmer

was sagt ein lsusb? (Kann sein, dass du dafür die usbutils emergen musst)

Da sollte zumindest irgendwo dein Drucker stehen.

Wenn nicht musst du die USB Unterstützung im Kernel aktivieren.

Wie hast du den Drucker in Cups eingerichtet? Stichwort: hplib?

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> was sagt ein lsusb? (Kann sein, dass du dafür die usbutils emergen musst)
> 
> Da sollte zumindest irgendwo dein Drucker stehen.
> 
> Wenn nicht musst du die USB Unterstützung im Kernel aktivieren.
> ...

 

Ein

```
lsusb
```

gibt wie oben schon beschrieben

```
Bus 004 Device 003: ID 03f0:0004 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 895c
```

aus.

usbutils sind schon drauf.

Könnte es vielleicht sein, das bei der Auswahl des Gerätes der Eintrag

```
USB Printer #1 (HP DeskJet 895C)
```

nicht der richtige ist?

Im Printing Howto stand jedoch, wenn der Drucker korrekt gefunden wird, ist er in der Gerätewahl

schon zu sehen. Und das wäre dann genau der Eintrag

Alexi-5000

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würde sagen, dass das 

```
USB Printer #1 (HP DeskJet 895C)
```

 richtig ist, aber du evtl auf der Seite danach, die falschen Treiber ausgewählt hast?

Ich habe einen 990er. Aber früher deinen gehabt, und beide gingen.

Es muss da stehen: "HP Deskjet 890C, Foomatic + hpijs (en)"

Den wählst du aus.

Das Ganze ist bei mir unter "HEWLETT-PACKARD" zu finden.

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich würde sagen, dass das 
> 
> ```
> USB Printer #1 (HP DeskJet 895C)
> ```
> ...

 

Aha.

Ich bekomme folgende Angeboten:

```
HP Deskjet Series CUPS v1.1 (en)

HP Laserjet 4L Foomatic/ljet4 (recommended) (en)

HP Laserjet Series CUPS v1.1 (en)

HP New Deskjet Series CUPS v1.1 (en)
```

mehr sind es nicht und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der ...4L Foomatic... wirklich recommmended für einen

Tintenstrahler ist.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Finswimmer

Na, dann teste es doch einfach mal mit allen 4 Stück.

Evtl gehts ja doch mit dem recommended Treiber.

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Na, dann teste es doch einfach mal mit allen 4 Stück.
> 
> Evtl gehts ja doch mit dem recommended Treiber.
> 
> Tobi

 

Ich bin schon mittelmäßig begeistert. Er druckt - aber nur schwarz weiss

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Die Ränder sind auch nicht korrekt und im Anschluss an dem Druck blinkt der Drucker (was

auch immer das heißen mag)

Alexi-5000

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau mal nach der gewählten Auflösung. Bei dem Drucker war es, glaube ich, so, dass bei der höchsten Auflösung nur noch S/W ging.

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Schau mal nach der gewählten Auflösung. Bei dem Drucker war es, glaube ich, so, dass bei der höchsten Auflösung nur noch S/W ging.
> 
> Tobi

 

Mm Nein, 75dpi waren eingestellt. Auch in der 300dpi oder anderen Einstellung ist keine Veränderung von Druckbild und Farbe zu erkennen.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau mal nach, ob du foomaticdb und cups in den globalen USE Flags in /etc/make.conf hast.

Und dann:

```
Searching...

[ Results for search key : foomatic ]

[ Applications found : 5 ]

*  net-print/foomatic

      Latest version available: 3.0.2

      Latest version installed: 3.0.2

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   The Foomatic printing meta package

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/foomatic-db

      Latest version available: 20050606

      Latest version installed: 20050606

      Size of files: 3,370 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   Foomatic printer database

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/foomatic-db-engine

      Latest version available: 3.0.2

      Latest version installed: 3.0.2

      Size of files: 279 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   Foomatic printer database engine

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/foomatic-filters

      Latest version available: 3.0.2

      Latest version installed: 3.0.2

      Size of files: 122 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

      Description:   Foomatic wrapper scripts

      License:       GPL-2
```

Die Pakete habe ich installiert, und damit lief auch der alte Drucker.

Hoffe es hilft dir ein bisschen weiter.

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Schau mal nach, ob du foomaticdb und cups in den globalen USE Flags in /etc/make.conf hast.
> 
> Und dann:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hm, leider bringen auch die oberen Pakete keine Veränderung.

Ein Farbdruck ist dem Tintenstrahler nicht zu entlocken.

Ich habe im englischen Forum ein ähnliches Problem gefunden, dort hat man ihm andere Treiber geraten,

aber wo er die herbekommt und in Cups integriert stand dort nicht. Ebenso stand dort keine Lösung

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Ich habe mal auf der HP Homepage gefischt und herausgefungen, dass es ein "Linux Printig System" gibt

kurz genannt hplip

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Paket?

Ich wollte es mergen und bekam folgende Meldungen:

```
Searching...

[ Results for search key : hplip ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-print/hplip

      Latest version available: 0.9.7-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 9,588 kB

      Homepage:    http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/

      Description: HP Linux Imaging and Printing System. Includes net-print/hpijs, scanner drivers and service tools.

      License:     GPL-2

tux mesch # emerge --pretend hplip

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] net-print/hpijs (is blocking net-print/hplip-0.9.7-r3)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/qscintilla-1.5.1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/sip-4.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyQt-3.14.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/hplip-0.9.7-r3
```

Ein

```
emerge hplip
```

ergab:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the net-print/hpijs package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
```

Den Sinn der Meldung habe ich verstanden, aber kann ich nun beruhigt das hpijs unmergen

und dann hplip mergen?

Zerschiesse ich dann meine Laserjet Konfiguration wieder oder wird er mit hplip auch laufen?

Auf der HP Homepage steht, das das hplip Paket hpijs beinhaltet!

Danke, Alexi-5000

----------

## Finswimmer

Nö sollte so gehen.

Achte nur darauf, dass du die richtigen USE Flags nimmst: cups foomaticdb usb

sollten für dich definitiv drinstehen.

Viel Erfolg

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

Mir ist gerade mal etwas im Gentoo Linux Printing Howto in der Doku aufgefallen.

Dort steht:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers -->
> 
>   USB Support -->
> 
>   <*> Support for Host-side USB
> ...

 

Wenn ich den Befehl abrufe wird mir folgendes angezeigt:

```
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

02:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
```

Im Kernel habe ich alle drei (UHCI, EHCI und OHCI) fest einkompiliert. Vertragen die sich alle drei? Weil in der Doku steht

EHCI oder OHCI oder UHCI

Da ich immer noch keine Farbdruck auf meinen HP Deskjet 895cxi bekomme.

Alexi-5000[/b]

----------

## Finswimmer

Je nachdem an welchem Port/Nummer der Drucker hängt, würde ich UHCI sagen, außer es ist ein USB2, was ich nicht denke, dann EHCI...

Mach das mal als Modul, dann kannst du es besser testen, und siehst die Ausgaben per dmesg.

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Je nachdem an welchem Port/Nummer der Drucker hängt, würde ich UHCI sagen, außer es ist ein USB2, was ich nicht denke, dann EHCI...
> 
> Mach das mal als Modul, dann kannst du es besser testen, und siehst die Ausgaben per dmesg.
> 
> Tobi

 

Habe alle drei als Module drin.

Auch die Variante bringt noch keinen Farbdruck.

Ich könnte schwören, es liegt an den Treibern.

Ich habe nur vier zur Auswahl

 *Quote:*   

> HP Deskjet Series CUPS v1.1 (en)
> 
> HP Laserjet 4L Foomatic/ljet4 (recommended) (en)
> 
> HP Laserjet Series CUPS v1.1 (en)
> ...

 

Der einzige der überhaupt druckt ist der Foomatic.

Kann ich da nicht noch spezifischere Treiber irgendwie reinbringen? Mehr auf den 895c zugeschnitten?

Ich habe alles von foomatic drin

 *Quote:*   

> Searching...
> 
> [ Results for search key : foomatic ]
> 
> [ Applications found : 5 ]
> ...

 

Auch habe ich foomaticdb als use flag mit drin.

Kann ich evtl. nun mit einem dmesg Befehl Meldungen abrufen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hab da komischerweise, weil der 870C mal angeschlossen war auch noch ein "HP Deskjet 870C" zur Auswahl...

Das habe ich installiert:

cups-1.1.23-r3

foomatic-3.0.2

foomatic-db-20050606

foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2

foomatic-filters-3.0.2

hpijs-1.7.1

/usr/share/cups/model/HP-DeskJet_870C-hpijs.ppd

Das habe ich eben gefunden. Schau mal, ob du das auch findest.

Evtl musst du dir irgendwoher diese ppd Datei holen.

app-text/ghostscript-esp

Das weiß ich nicht, ob es dir was bringt, aber in einer Datei habe ich gelesen, dass der Treiber von 870 über ghostcript installiert worden ist.

Und das ist die Version, die ich installiert habe.

Installier das alles mal, und wenns nicht klappt, dann schmeiß es wieder runter.

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich hab da komischerweise, weil der 870C mal angeschlossen war auch noch ein "HP Deskjet 870C" zur Auswahl...
> 
> Das habe ich installiert:
> 
> cups-1.1.23-r3
> ...

 

Mhm, ich hab diese Datei tatsächlich nicht

in dem Verzeichnis stehen:

```
ls /usr/share/cups/model/

HP-LaserJet_4L-ljet4.ppd  deskjet2.ppd  epson24.ppd  laserjet.ppd  okidata9.ppd  stcolor2.ppd  stphoto2.ppd

deskjet.ppd               dymo.ppd      epson9.ppd   okidat24.ppd  stcolor.ppd   stphoto.ppd   zebra.ppd
```

zur Verfügung

Aber wird die nicht angelegt von cups?

Ich glaube der Laserjet wird auch von Ghostscript verwaltet bzw. die Druckaufträge.

Das Paket app-text/ghostscript-esp hatte ich schon vorher installiert, die brauch glaube ich der Laser.

Hm, woher ich die spezifische Datei bekomme weiss ich nicht.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Nebenbei mal kurz gefragt,

wie fügt man eigentlich den Befehl

```
lsusb
```

oder

```
lspci
```

dem Pfad zu, um ihn als user direkt ausführbar zu machen?

ein chmod habe ich schon gemacht, möchte aber nicht immer den ganzen Pfad eingeben.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Guten morgen alle zusammen,

ich hatte bezüglich meines Problems die Möglichkeit, einen guten Freund zu befragen.

Er hat ein ähnliches Modell.

Dabei beschrieb er mir, dass eigentlich nach dem mergen aller Foomatic Pakete eine

reichhaltige Auswahl von Treibern zur Verfügung stehen müsste, unter anderem auch für

mein Drucker Modell.

Da ich aber nur vier Treiber habe, muss doch da irgendwo noch der Hase im Pfeffer liegen,

ich habe alle Foomatic Pakete gemerged.

Muss man evtl. noch etwas machen danach? Neu mergen? Reihenfolge etc.?

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Yeaa. Ich habs geschafft.

Die Seite http://www.linuxprinting.org/cups-doc.html

hat mir geholfen. Dort konnte ich die fehlende PPD Datei herunterladen.

Cups stoppen - Cups wieder starten und voila, der passende Treiber gefunden.

Testseite ok und in Farbe.

Danke an alle (vor allem an Finswimmer), Gruß, Alexi-5000

----------

## Anarcho

Um die ganzen Druckertreiber mit zu installieren musst du das USE-Flag "ppds" setzen, siehe

emerge foomatic-db -pv

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Um die ganzen Druckertreiber mit zu installieren musst du das USE-Flag "ppds" setzen, siehe
> 
> emerge foomatic-db -pv

 

Ah ja, gut zu wissen, wenn ich Gentoo das nächste Mal aufsetze auf nem Notebook.

Gruß, Alexi-5000

----------

## manuels

da musst du sudo für nutzen.

emerge das mal und dann musst du die entsprechenden einträge in die /etc/sudoers.conf machen.

chmod hilft da leider nicht weiter, weil diese programme (meines wissens) in /sbin bzw /usr/sbin liegen, welche nur für den superuser zugänglich sind.

----------

## Finswimmer

@manuels: Habe ich irgendwie den Zusammenhang verpasst?

Wir reden doch hier über den Drucker, und den kann man über CUPS und Root Anmeldung im Browser ganz einfach einrichten/verändern...

Tobi

----------

## derflo

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Nebenbei mal kurz gefragt,
> 
> wie fügt man eigentlich den Befehl
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich denke seine Antwort bezog sich auf diese Frage

----------

## Fauli

Für lspci und lsusb braucht man keine root-Rechte, ein sudo ist also überflüssig.

Eine Möglichkeit ist es, einen Alias zu definieren (z. B. in ~/,bashrc):

```
alias lspci=/usr/sbin/lspci

alias lsusb=/usr/sbin/lsusb
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Ok. Ist was dran.

Wenn du schon /usr/sbin/lsusb auf NormalUserrechte gesetzt hast, dann kannst du auch nen Link erstellen:

ln -s /usr/sbin/lsusb /usr/bin/lsusb

Damit hast du es.

Denn, wie schon gesagt, jeder User sucht nur nach ausführbaren Programmen, die in seinem zulässigen Ordner liegen...

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ok. Ist was dran.
> 
> Wenn du schon /usr/sbin/lsusb auf NormalUserrechte gesetzt hast, dann kannst du auch nen Link erstellen:
> 
> ln -s /usr/sbin/lsusb /usr/bin/lsusb
> ...

 

Jawoll, das hat getaugt.

Erst ein

```
chmod u+x lsusb bzw. lspci
```

und dann ein

```
ln -s /usr/sbin/lsusb /usr/bin/lsusb bzw. lspci
```

Top. Wieder was gelernt.

Danke - Alexi-5000

----------

